# De Rossi in Italia Svezia:"Che c... c'entro io?". Video.



## admin (13 Novembre 2017)

Daniele De Rossi, ripreso dalle telecamere, contro la panchina dell'Italia e contro Ventura. Probabilmente sollecitato a riscaldarsi, De Rossi ha replicato:"Ma che ca... c'entro io? Dobbiamo vincere, non pareggiare". Ed indica Insigne, al suo posto.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Alfabri (13 Novembre 2017)

Ahahah rendiamoci conto questo voleva fare entrare De Rossi. Incredibile.
Secondo me gli svedesi lo hanno pagato bene, non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Novembre 2017)

Grande DDR! ventura un incompetente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2017)

Grande!


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2017)

C'era solo un modo per qualificarci: l'autogestione. 

Maledetto Sventura.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Novembre 2017)

paranormale...con Insigne in panca mi vuole piazzare Danielone per rimpolpare la mediana...paranormale Sventura...


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2017)

Dopo aver visto questo video mi sono leggermente confortato del fatto che non ci siamo qualificati. Cioè, ma in che mani eravamo? Ma ci rendiamo conto? Un allenatore che si fa umiliare da un giocatore in questo modo e che tra poco gli fa da sostituto? L'unico mondiale che possiamo fare al momento è quello delle barzellette.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Novembre 2017)

Rendiamoci conto chi stava allenando... grande De Rossi comunque!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daniele De Rossi, ripreso dalle telecamere, contro la panchina dell'Italia e contro Ventura. Probabilmente sollecitato a riscaldarsi, De Rossi ha replicato:"Ma che ca... c'entro io? Dobbiamo vincere, non pareggiare". Ed indica Insigne, al suo posto.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



oltre del mio dispiacere 
mi dispiace x Insigne 

cioè guardatelo..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Novembre 2017)

Sembra di vedere montella quando sugli zero a zero fa entrate antonelli...

Stessa mediocrità, stessa mentalità da perdente...


----------



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2017)

Ventura ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude, non ci ha capito una mazza


----------



## Igniorante (14 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'era solo un modo per qualificarci: l'autogestione.
> 
> Maledetto Sventura.



È come con Vincenzino pane e vino. 
Non ci sono altre soluzioni.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi, Insigne non è Roberto Baggio.

Ma era l' unico con un minimo di appeal internazionale, in Champions ha sempre fatto le sue ottime prestazioni, e cosa fa Ace Ventura? gli fa giocare 15 minuti in 2 partite?

Pallone gonfiato che non sei altro, devi morire!


----------



## krull (14 Novembre 2017)

Si ma bastava vedere la formazione iniziale per capire il livello di demenza senile raggiunto da Ventura. Dovevamo vincere con 2 gol di scarto e lui mette in campo una formazione ancor più difensiva di quella dell' andata. I cambi rispetto all' andata: Florenzi (UN TERZINO) per Verratti. Gabbiadini (una seconda punta) per Belotti. Non sense assoluto. Si capiva prima dell' inizio della partita come sarebbe finita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Insigne non è Roberto Baggio.
> 
> Ma era l' unico con un minimo di appeal internazionale, in Champions ha sempre fatto le sue ottime prestazioni, e cosa fa Ace Ventura? gli fa giocare 15 minuti in 2 partite?
> 
> Pallone gonfiato che non sei altro, devi morire!



Lungi da me invocare Insigne che reputo un medioman assoluto..ma se nella partita decisiva in CASa che DEVI 
vincere contro dei CATENACCIARI vai in campo con esterni Darmian Candreva e davanti Gabbiadini allora se un incompetente sbruffone..

Poi che fai, i cambi al 60esimo..e alla fine chi mandi in campo per il tutto per tutto? Uno che sta facendo benissimo con la capolista del campionato? No..mando Don Benrnardeschi che alla Juve gioca col contagocce (perché è scarso)..

Che pietà..che arroganza..era dai tempi del trap che non vedevo in panchina tanta spocchia..


----------



## Il Genio (14 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me invocare Insigne che reputo un medioman assoluto..ma se nella partita decisiva in CASa che DEVI
> vincere contro dei CATENACCIARI vai in campo con esterni Darmian Candreva e davanti Gabbiadini allora se un incompetente sbruffone..
> 
> Poi che fai, i cambi al 60esimo..e alla fine chi mandi in campo per il tutto per tutto? Uno che sta facendo benissimo con la capolista del campionato? No..mando Don Benrnardeschi che *alla Juve gioca *col contagocce (perché è scarso)..
> ...




L'hai scritto tu, basta leggere tra le righe


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2017)

È chiaro che Ventura non fosse seguito da nessuno. In una situazione così diceva essere rimosso subito dopo la Spagna


----------



## vannu994 (14 Novembre 2017)

Penso che un qualsiasi italiano raccattato dalla strada e messo in panchina al posto di ventura in questa partita sarebbe riuscito a fare meglio...


----------



## ilCapitan6 (14 Novembre 2017)

I giocatori non credevano da tempo in Ventura.
Professionisti campioni del mondo - non a caso - hanno pesato il loro Commissario Tecnico e lo hanno deputato non competente.
La cosa corretta da fare sarebbe stato parlare con lui e Tavecchio chiedendogli un passo indietro perchè non si sentivano adeguatamente supportati.
Invece si è passati dalle riunioni dei 'carbonai' per auto-gestire la nazionale, ottenendo come unici risultati quelli di a) delegittimare Ventura, b) evidenziare i suoi timori e quindi insicuro e vulnerabile, c) creare una spaccatura nello spogliatoio tra chi in nazionale c'era in pianta stabile - ed era all'ultima avventura - e chi doveva dimostrare di avere merito per entrarci. 
Ecco spiegate le prestazioni coraggiose dei grandi vecchi e le insicurezze di Verratti, Darminan, etc. Insigne era evidentemente l'uomo a cui la vecchia guardia si voleva aggrappare ed è diventato il nodo della discordia con il CT, il quale - per confermare la propria autorità e sbagliando - lo ha panchinato solo per dimostrare che le scelte le faceva lui.
Disastro. Errori da tutte e due le parti.

Il primo responsabile è però chi ha scelto il CT e deve gestirlo: Tavecchio. Doveva intervenire prima e non attenderne il 'cadavere' per scaricare su di lui le colpe. Comportamento 'infame'.


----------



## Stex (14 Novembre 2017)

Poi fa entrare bernardeschi che non gioca nemmeno contro il benevento, ma va in nazionale...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2017)

Nemmeno i calciatori credevano più in ventura.
Del resto de rossi ha vinto un mondiale con lippi, ha avuto come ct conte......
Ora si ritrova questo discutibile professore di calcio avanti con gli anni ma indietro con la carriera.
Grazie tavecchio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daniele De Rossi, ripreso dalle telecamere, contro la panchina dell'Italia e contro Ventura. Probabilmente sollecitato a riscaldarsi, De Rossi ha replicato:"Ma che ca... c'entro io? Dobbiamo vincere, non pareggiare". Ed indica Insigne, al suo posto.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Incredibile, delegittimato da un giocatore. Quando ho sentito "si scalda de Rossi", ho pensato anch'io "ma che c... entra a fare?"


----------



## Alfabri (14 Novembre 2017)

Va' beh dopo aver letto che "Bernardeschi è scarso" posso dire di aver letto di tutto...


----------

